# Motorcycle For Sale



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm selling my cruiser. I need the money more than the bike. Shoot me a PM or a text if you're interested.

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/52982333


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's not a bike! That's a Brittany Spaniel.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

He is NOT for sale. But my other one is....


----------

